# The Confessional Presbyterian 4 (2008) Contents



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm pleased to say if all goes well the 2008 issue of The Confessional Presbyterian should go to the printer soon if the last items due come in this week on time. Below is the contents as it shaped up; pagination toward the end is iffy so it is not given. I'm happy with all of it but point out things of interest for the PB, such as items by members Matthew Winzer (review of Nick Needham; stellar work) and Scott Clark's article on Olevianus, Danny Hyde's piece on Owen and Liturgies, Guido's Brother (Wes Bredenhof's) _Martyrdom, Mission and the Belgic Confession,_ and GreenBaggins (Lane Keister's) exegesis of 1 Tim 2:8-15 (Lane also has a book review). The issue weighs in at a whopping 312 pages surpassing last year's 304. *Show your support; renew now, subscribe if you haven't; and buy those back issues! *

The Confessional Presbyterian

*Table of Contents.*

*Articles*


2. Editorial
 

3. _*American Presbyterianism, Geology, and the Days of Creation*_. By Frank J. Smith, Ph.D., D.D.
17. _*Olevianus and the Old Perspective on Paul: A Preliminary Report.*_ By R. Scott Clark, D.Phil.
29. *For Freedom Christ Has Set Us Free: John Owen’s **A Discourse Concerning Liturgies, and Their Imposition.* By Daniel R. Hyde
43. *The Ministerial Shortage Problem in Presbyterian History & George Howe’s Appeal for More Ministers.* By Barry Waugh, Ph.D.
52. *An Appeal to the Young Men of the Presbyterian Church by George Howe (1802–1883).* Transcribed by Barry Waugh, Ph.D.
72. *According to Augustine. * By W. Gary Crampton, Th.D.
109. *Martyrdom, Mission and the Belgic Confession. *By Wes Bredenhof
122. *John Calvin on Human Government and the State.* By David W. Hall, Ph.D.
136. *The Centrality of the Holy Spirit in Reformed Theology: A Robust Pneumatology. * By Shane Lems
142. *Should Women Teach or Have Authority Over Men in the Church? An Exegesis of 1 Timothy 2:8–15. * By Lane Keister
151. *The Covenant Of Works Revived: John Owen on Republication in the Mosaic Covenant.* By Michael Brown, M.Div.
162. *Samuel Rutherford’s Supralapsarianism Revealed: A Key to the Lapsarian Position of the Westminster Confession of Faith?* By Guy M. Richard, Ph.D.
171. *Eschatology and the Westminster Standards. * By C. N. Willborn
183. *Baptismal Regeneration and the Westminster Confession of Faith. *By D. Patrick Ramsey
194. *The Affirmation of the Imputation of the Active Obedience of Christ at the Westminster Assembly of Divines. *By Alan Strange
 
*Reviews & Responses (pages 210-266):*


J. Mark Beach. Christ and the Covenant: Francis Turretin’s Federal Theology as a Defense of the Doctrine of Grace (J. Wesley White) 210
Bruce Waltke, with Charles Yu, An Old Testament Theology: An Exegetical, Canonical, and Thematic Approach (Lane Keister) 212
Robert L. Reymond, Faith’s Reasons For Believing: An Apologetic Antidote to Mindless Christianity (W. Gary Crampton) 214
Carl R. Trueman, John Owen: Reformed Catholic, Renaissance Man (Mark Jones) 217
D. G. Hart and John R. Muether, Seeking a Better Country: 300 Years of American Presbyterianism (Andrew M. McGinnis) 222
 _Recent Reformed Writings on Worship_ (Frank J. Smith)


Reggie M. Kidd, With One Voice: Discovering Christ’s Song in Our Worship 227
Paxson H. Jeancake, The Art of Worship: Opening Our Eyes to the Beauty of the Gospel 230
John M. Frame, “The Second Commandment: Regulating Worship,” in The Doctrine of the Christian Life: A Theology of Lordship 233
Robert L. Dickie, What the Bible Teaches About Worship 238
Richard A. Muller and Rowland S. Ward, Scripture and Worship: Biblical Interpretation and the Directory for Public Worship 239
R. C. Sproul, Truths We Confess: A Layman’s Guide to the Westminster Confession of Faith, Volume 2: Salvation and the Christian Life and A Taste of Heaven: Worship in the Light of Eternity 240
Dominic A. Aquila, “Redemptive History and the Regulative Principle of Worship,” in The Hope Fulfilled: Essays in Honor of O. Palmer Robertson 244
W. L. Bredenhof, “A Guide to Reformed Worship,” ten articles in The Clarion 247
Cory Griess, “The Regulative Principle: A Confessional Examination,” Protestant Reformed Theological Journal 248
Mark Dalbey, “Christian Worship,” Online Course Lectures, Covenant Theological Seminary 248
Blogroll: Andrew J. Webb, Building Old School Presbyterian Churches; Jeffrey J. Meyers, Corrigenda Denuo; Sean Michael Lucas, Sean Michael Lucas; R. Scott Clark, The Heidelblog; Will Shin, Thoughts & Actions. 249
A Conversation on Denominational Renewal, February 26-28, 2008, Bill Boyd, “Worship,” Matt Brown, “Ecclesiology,” Jeremy Jones, “Theological Reflection.” 251
 

Nick Needham, “Westminster and Worship: Psalms, Hymns? and Musical Instruments?” in The Westminster Confession into the 21st Century, volume 2, ed. J. Ligon Duncan (Matthew Winzer) 253
 
Features


Psallo: Psalm 110
In Translatione: John Brown of Wamphray: Singing of Psalms in the Public Worship of God Part Two.
Antiquary: T. & J. Swords. Part Three (conclusion). The ‘High Churchism’ Controversy
Bibliography


----------



## sastark (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it possible to post a synopsis of the "American Presbyterianism, Geology, and the Days of Creation" article by Dr. Smith?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd have to [take time to] write one; so right now, I'd have to say no.


----------



## sastark (Aug 12, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'd have to [take time to] write one; so right now, I'd have to say no.



Ah. Never mind then. I'll just have to wait for it to arrive. Thanks, anyway!


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 12, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm pleased to say if all goes well the 2008 issue of The Confessional Presbyterian should go to the printer soon if the last items due come in this week on time.



Are you planning to make online subscriptions and downloads available?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

You can pay for subscriptions online; but as far as digital versions, while I occasionally post some material for buzz and advertising purposes (see the articles section at the website) there are no plans yet to make the journal available in an "e" form.



timmopussycat said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pleased to say if all goes well the 2008 issue of The Confessional Presbyterian should go to the printer soon if the last items due come in this week on time.
> ...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 12, 2008)

Having problems with the order Chris. What is the other ship to box.

I am also getting this message from paypal.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_flow&SESSION=NMum4F7ahPJNUIpigsWZUUTD9BnkvPBL11aih9IXzjYcGIqPkJOLGZ7-IdS&dispatch=5885d80a13c0db1f80512b0980fcab74f8f86a7539c796f1ab7d42731da209a2


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris,

I tried to subscribe. But, when it got to executing, it popped up Randy's address in IN!!! Just because I didn't get to meet him last week while in IN is no reason to be sending my subscription to someone in Speedway! Evidently you are having some technical glitches with your web site ordering software. Please advise.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

Wonderful; and Rich is on the road. I'll try to clear the buffer and see if that does anything. I really need to upgrade to a beefier pay processing package. Thanks for letting me know. I can send you both direct links to renew/subscribe. Send me an email to [email protected].


DMcFadden said:


> Chris,
> 
> I tried to subscribe. But, when it got to executing, it popped up Randy's address in IN!!! Just because I didn't get to meet him last week while in IN is no reason to be sending my subscription to someone in Speedway! Evidently you are having some technical glitches with your web site ordering software. Please advise.





PuritanCovenanter said:


> Having problems with the order Chris. What is the other ship to box.
> 
> I am also getting this message from paypal.
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/w...12b0980fcab74f8f86a7539c796f1ab7d42731da209a2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 12, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Chris,
> 
> I tried to subscribe. But, when it got to executing, it popped up Randy's address in IN!!! Just because I didn't get to meet him last week while in IN is no reason to be sending my subscription to someone in Speedway! Evidently you are having some technical glitches with your web site ordering software. Please advise.



shame on you for not telling me. 

BTW, you can subscribe and pay for my subscription also.


----------



## maman (Aug 12, 2008)

no problems with my order.

I hope it makes the long way over the atlantic...

Reading Dr. Clark's book on the Substance ob the Covenant, I'm quite excited about this Olevian guy, 
maybe it's because he's a fellow-countryman of mine ... ;-)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes; no problem. It is very strange. Thanks very much for subscribing.


maman said:


> no problems with my order.
> 
> I hope it makes the long way over the atlantic...
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 12, 2008)

Will there be a discount for buying the 07 and 08 edition together?

CT


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

Probably CT; if I can get this shopping cart fiasco fixed.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 12, 2008)

I hear there's a great article on the Lord's Supper during the Scottish Reformation featured in the 2006 volume.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 12, 2008)

Marrow Man said:


> I hear there's a great article on the Lord's Supper during the Scottish Reformation featured in the 2006 volume.


Yep.


----------



## Casey (Aug 13, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> 72. *According to Augustine. * By W. Gary Crampton, Th.D.


Wonder what this is about.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2008)

CaseyBessette said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > 72. *According to Augustine. * By W. Gary Crampton, Th.D.
> ...


Dr. Crampton surveys the writings of Augustine.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 13, 2008)

Chris, has the shopping cart problem been fixed yet?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2008)

No. I'm ham strung at the moment; hopefully Rich and I can come up with a solution by the end of the day. Right now if anyone reading this wants to subscribe or renew or buy issues, drop me a note and I can arrange it on the back end and bypass the cart.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok; thank much to Rich, the CPJ store is back up and updated!


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 13, 2008)

I am so excited to get my copy. This is, by the way, my very first article to be put in print form.


----------



## cwjudyjr (Aug 13, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Ok; thank much to Rich, the CPJ store is back up and updated!



I have purchased the previous editions and want to order this one. How do I know if I am subscribed (which I assume will generate a shipment to me automatically) or if I should order and pay for just this year's edition?

Thanks!

Conrad


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 13, 2008)

You have to renew every year. You can purchase the 2008 at the web store. I am also emailing notices so apologies if you get one of those later today or tomorrow.


cwjudyjr said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Ok; thank much to Rich, the CPJ store is back up and updated!
> ...


----------

